# AiO WaKü für i9-9900K



## muerte92 (2. August 2019)

*AiO WaKü für i9-9900K*

Servus,

ich möchte mir den i9-9900k zulegen und möchte mir dazu eine AiO WaKü kaufen mit einem 360er Radiator. Könnt ihr mir da was gutes empfehlen? Die Qualität sollte im Vordergrund stehen mit einem schicken Design. 

Danke


----------



## Westcoast (3. August 2019)

*AW: AiO WaKü für i9-9900K*

ich würde diesen hier empfehlen : Corsair Hydro Series H150i Pro ab €'*'157,79 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

corsair steht für qualität und die user sind damit zufrieden. die kühlleistung ist auch gut.


----------



## Patrick_87 (3. August 2019)

*AW: AiO WaKü für i9-9900K*

Ich habe einen 9900k und hatte ihn damals mit der Corsair h150 Aio gekühlt. War damit sehr zufrieden, als ich allerdings richtig übertakten wollte und auch in Prime95 anständige Temperaturen haben wollte , habe ich dann doch auf Custom Wakü umgebaut.
Wenn man es aber nicht übertreibt ist die echt ausreichend. Auch übertakten ist damit kein Problem, in normalen Anwendungen und Spielen erreicht man ja nicht die Auslastung wie in Prime95 mit AVX 

Meine Aio hatte ich im Dezember gekauft, Anfang Januar wurde sie eingebaut und bereits Februar wurde auf Wakü umgebaut, die Corsair war also nur einen Monat in Betrieb. Hätte die noch hier liegen mit original Verpackung , falls du Interesse haben solltest


----------



## KillerCroc (3. August 2019)

*AW: AiO WaKü für i9-9900K*

Ich habe eine "NZXT Kraken X52" und habe meinen 9900K etwas undervoltet und habe super Temperaturen in Spielen, 50-60°C . Selten über 60°C. In Prime so 75°C
NZXT Kraken X52 V2 Komplett-Wasserkühlung - Externe Wasserkühlungen | Mindfactory.de
Ohne VCore Senkung etc. ist die X52 nicht so der Bringer, bei der CPU. Da hatte ich 60-70°C beim Zocken 

Wenn du unbedingt eine  360er möchtest und dir die NZXT Kraken allgemein gefällt, dann wäre die hier was für dich : die Kraken X72
NZXT Kraken X72 Komplett-Wasserkühlung 360mm - Externe Wasserkühlungen | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Ace (3. August 2019)

*AW: AiO WaKü für i9-9900K*

Einen Corsair AIO für 160 Euro oder NZXT mit viel blink blink und billige Alu Radiatoren sind überteuert!würde ich nicht nehmen.
Lege ein paar Euro drauf und nimm so was ,
Dafür kannst du diese Aufrüsten was mehr bringt und die Kühlleistung wird besser sein.

Alphacool Eissturm Tornado Copper 60 2x120mm - Komplettset | DIY Kits CPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## INU.ID (4. August 2019)

*AW: AiO WaKÃ¼ fÃ¼r i9-9900K*

Hier sind alle 360er aufgelistet (natürlich nur mit Kupfer-Radiator): Komplettsets im Preisvergleich


Reichen würde locker schon die günstigste, die Alphacool Eisbaer LT360. Die Lüfter könnte man noch nach Belieben durch LED-Modelle ersetzen. Etwas professioneller wäre das Set mit der Bezeichnung "Alphacool Eissturm Gaming Copper 30", mit deutlich stärkere Pumpe, Pumpe und Kühlkörper getrennt, und auch 5mm dickerem Radiator. Gelistet ab ~170€, aktuell aber erst ab 220€ verfügbar. Noch eine Nummer größer/stärker wäre das Set mit dem Namen "Alphacool Eissturm Blizzard Copper 45", für dann aber schon 250€.

Auch wenn es länger dauern kann bis es zu Problemen kommt, Sets bei denen der Radiator aus Aluminium und der CPU-Kühlkörper aus Kupfer ist, kann ich keine empfehlen. Zumindest wenn man die WaKü so lange wie möglich benutzen/behalten will. Als "Einweg-AiO" kann man natürlich auch welche mit Aluminium-Radiator nehmen. ^^


----------



## Miro1989 (2. September 2020)

Wollt jetzt kein neuen beitrag auf machen und frag mal hier mit rein 
habe die nzxt x 62 und rüste demnächst auf ein z390 board und den i9 9900k auf.. 
hab jetzt schon öfter gelesen und gehört nimm lieber ein 360er aio und da die x 62 nur 280 hat wollt ich mal fragen ob da jemand erfahrung mit hat.. bzw ob die x62 ausreichend ist um den i9 9900k gut zu kühlen unter oc verhältnissen. ??


----------



## IICARUS (2. September 2020)

Der Unterschied zwischen einem 280 und einem 360 Radiator ist nicht groß und kann im Grunde vernachlässigt werden. Das was der 280er kürzer ist holt er in der Breite wieder rein. Kannst daher so verbauen wie es dir optisch besser zusagt.

Ich würde aber nur von Alphacool was kaufen.
Gibt es als Modell "Aurora" auch bereits mit RGB LEDs.

Der Vorteil ist das hier ein Radiator aus Kupfer vorhanden ist  und nicht aus ALU was meist der Fall ist. Zudem sind Schläuche nicht verpresst oder verklebt wie bei anderen sondern verschraubt. So können Schläuche mit Anschlüsse jederzeit ausgetauscht oder gar erweitert werden. Die AIO beinhaltet auch eine Schnellkupplung um die AIO jederzeit einfach erweitern zu können.

Wir haben bei uns eine "Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 360" verbaut und die Pumpe ist mit voller Drehzahl sehr leise und nicht aus dem System raus zu hören. Zudem haben wir eines der Anschlüsse am Radiator abgeschraubt und ein Temperatursensor zwischen verbaut und können nun so auch mit einem Quadro Lüftersteuerung von Aquacomputer nicht nur die Wassertemperatur auslesen sondern auch die Lüfter nach Wassertemperatur regeln lassen.

Im Übrigem ist ALU alleine kein Problem, aber Anschlüsse und Kühler bestehen aus Kupfer und wenn dann noch ALU mit ins Kreislauf dazu kommt gibt es eine Chemische Reaktion wo der Kühler früher oder später oxidiert und weg gammelt. Das ganze wird zwar mit Korrosionsschutz entgegengewirkt, aber damit wird es nur raus gezögert und nicht gänzlich verhindert.

Die Teile der ALC AIO kommen aus dem custom Wakü Bereich und können so auch falls doch mal auf ein custom Loop gesetzt werden soll mit übernommen werden. Zumindest was den Radiator und ggf. den Anschlüsse angeht.


----------



## Miro1989 (2. September 2020)

danke für die schnelle antwort


----------

